# New Super Metal Ibanez



## Toxin (Jun 18, 2013)

Gosh, just look at this
Ibanez RG2717FX-BK





Prestige, PAF7, Mahogany body
Available at the end of august


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 18, 2013)

Super simple and super effective. I like it.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 18, 2013)

Major want! Always wanted a single pickup RG. But a single pickup 7-string fixed bridge RG? Hell yes!


----------



## Taikatatti (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn that's hot!!! I wonder when it's availible in europe. That would be sexy in white too


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 18, 2013)

<------ Likes this.


----------



## 7-even (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh my god. I want this so bad


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 18, 2013)

oh ... interesting!  Would like!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 18, 2013)

That's basically a 7 string 2610 except it had a trem. ^^


----------



## Nag (Jun 18, 2013)

never heard of this model... didn't find it on the Ibanez websites. but holy crap, finally a 7-string with sharky inlays instead of ....ing dots, so that is good


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2013)

huhuh huhuh... Come to Butthead.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jun 18, 2013)

WANT!


----------



## amonb (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> <------ Likes this.



Now there's something the Fear Factory fans can froth to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now there's something the Fear Factory fans can froth to.



Missing a reverse headstock. It is incomplete.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn... blows away my cheap-ass Indonesian Apex II.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats COOL...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 18, 2013)

damn, never thought id see an all black guitar that i actually wanted to buy. any info on the price? i really hope its a worldwide model.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 18, 2013)

I have no interest in 7's anymore, but MIJ single hum RG is saying otherwise.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> damn, never thought id see an all black guitar that i actually wanted to buy. any info on the price? i really hope its a worldwide model.



The Japanese site has it listed for ¥145,688... which is about $1526 U.S.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Missing a reverse headstock. It is incomplete.













Eh, close enough I guess.


----------



## halomojo (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome. I was at NAMM this past year and was checking out the Iron Label Ibanez guitars. Very stripped down, great playing guitars. If they didn't have EMG's I'd probably be all over it. This 7 looks great though.


----------



## cronux (Jun 18, 2013)

put a TOM or a Floyd Rose in it... this just looks weird


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 18, 2013)

SEXY!!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, that is wonderful - I love it. It's not galaxy black either. I want it. Is this to be available in the US?


----------



## patata (Jun 18, 2013)

YES!
Slowly but steadily,the mighty metal Ibanez will be created!

EDIT:
Scale?How much money?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally  About freakin' time, Ibanez!


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 18, 2013)

This is such a beautiful beast.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 18, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> That's basically a 7 string 2610 except it had a trem. ^^



The 2610Z has a trem. Same model. Same woods. Same specs. Just an additional string added. Time to get rid of my 2610Z and get this bad bitch!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> The 2610Z has a trem. Same model. Same woods. Same specs. Just an additional string added. Time to get rid of my 2610Z and get this bad bitch!



The RG2610[E/Z] was basswood, while this RG2717FX appears to be listed with a mahogany body.

It's listed on Ikebe as well.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 18, 2013)

Stock pickup was also different (Full shred), but design wise it's a clear clone.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jun 18, 2013)

<---The President approves


----------



## Hendog (Jun 18, 2013)

Single pickup, binding, inlays, hardtail, single volume knob... if it had a reverse headstock it would be perfect.


----------



## Hendog (Jun 18, 2013)

What's up with this model? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Eisenbass (Jun 18, 2013)

It may be worth of buying it in Japan/EU/US...certainly not in here...it will, probably arive here in the USD2500,00-ish mark, or higher.


----------



## TonyGT (Jun 18, 2013)

So much want if this comes to the US!


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2013)

Does it have a 27 scale, 2 or 3 piece body?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## larry (Jun 18, 2013)

it is pretty sweet. hard to go back after bonding so well with my m8m though...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 18, 2013)

I want this.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 18, 2013)

That's bad ass. Ikebe says mahogany body. They also have an S4427, which I've never seen before.


----------



## Taikatatti (Jun 18, 2013)

digimart.net says it's available in august. I need to start saving for this beast and hope, that it's coming to europe


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2013)

cardinal said:


> That's bad ass. Ikebe says mahogany body. They also have an S4427, which I've never seen before.



The S4427 was a production sample for the S5427. The specs are identical, minus the finish/natural binding.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 18, 2013)

Dear Santa...


----------



## Just A Box (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice to see Ibanez depart from the norm and give us a black finish.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd buy that... And usually dislike ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2013)

Just A Box said:


> Nice to see Ibanez depart from the norm and give us a black finish.



A guitar as metal as this doesn't work with any other color.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 18, 2013)

Haven't found the scale length yet but this store is reporting it as coming stock with 10-59's which I believe is the same stock gauges on the RGD series which comes tuned a whole step down so...
&#8220;&#8225;&#8216;º&#352;y&#352;í&#402;I&#402;&#8220;&#402;&#8240;&#402;C&#402;&#8220;&#402;X&#402;g&#402;A |Ibanez / &#402;A&#402;C&#402;o&#402;j[&#402;Y RG2717FX BK 7&#338;·&#402;M&#402;^[ y2013&#8221;N&#402;&#8218;&#402;f&#402;&#8249;z &#352;y&#352;í&#8217;Ê&#8221;Ì&#402;T&#402;C&#402;g


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 18, 2013)

I want two of them. One to keep stock and one to mod.


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 18, 2013)

what is the likelihood of this coming to the states? also i hope its 26.5 scale.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 18, 2013)

I also hope it comes to the states, I really want one. I never buy guitars new, but this is a good enough excuse for me to make an exception 

I'd imagine a 26.5 inch scale, but maybe they will go 27? Either way, I'm down.


----------



## Herrick (Jun 18, 2013)

That kinda tickles my pickle


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 18, 2013)

HOLY ....ING SHIT


----------



## vilk (Jun 18, 2013)

hate the inlays. no inlays would be infinity times more metal. make this guitar without those inlays and I'm sold 100%


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 19, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> hate the inlays. no inlays would be infinity times more metal. make this guitar without those inlays and I'm sold 100%


 
I completely agree. But its still excites me!


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...


----------



## vilk (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...



It looks cool. Duh. Also depending on what one's playing he might only ever use the bridge pickup anyway. I sometimes use the neck for solos or for clean parts, but in a song with no clean or no solo I'm probably only using the bridge. You can always change the sound with FX/etc. anyway. Yeah you're limiting your versatility but assuming it fits your needs for the music you're gonna play you might as well skip out the neck pickup and then have a super simplistic look. 

In the same vein one might ask, why do they put neck pickups on all these guitars in the first place when 99% of the time everyone's just using the bridge?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 19, 2013)

..besides, that guitar is crying for a pick guard anyway, and there would be nothing stopping you from putting one on it, which would allow you to move the volume knob out of the way and throw a neck pickup on as well.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like its only available in Japan?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...


 
That's the idea. For some players (touring musicians for instance) one pickup is all they need. It's a workhorse instrument and with less electronics, less probability for technical difficulties.

That and Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## larry (Jun 19, 2013)

^this.

also, growing up no one ever told me that the neck pickup was 'important'. sure I experimented a little but I found the bridge position sounded better to me. this is till true today. granted I've run into guitars with pleasant neck pup tones occasionally, but nothing so profound as to warrant hard gas. aesthetically and aurally a single bridge pup does it for me.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...


fvck versatility

play death metal


----------



## Curt (Jun 19, 2013)

I love neck pickups for cleans, and for leads at times. However, in most cases, one pickup is all I would need since I usually play metalcore/deathcore and the leads fit better with the sharper attack. 
And it looks cool.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2013)

I used to exclusively play leads with the neck pickup because it seemed to cover up some of my crap playing. Then I came across this guy on Youtube, and realized how great my leads could sound on the bridge pickup if I loosened up my technique and adjusted my tone settings.



dat attack


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...



I never understood this idea, that having one pickup can limit versatility. It doesn't stop the player from using proper picking dynamics and volume adjustments, things that can vary the sound just as much, or even more than a simple pickup selector change. 

Buckethead uses his neck pickup 90% of the time, but still gets some crazy different tones and textures within the same song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> what's the draw to a single pickup guitar?



Fear Factory and Meshuggah.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fear Factory and Meshuggah.



Showing your age, kiddo. 

I always think Marty Friedman and Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Showing your age, kiddo.
> 
> I always think Marty Friedman and Eddie Van Halen.


 

I may only be 20 but Marty is what comes to mind when I think single pickup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Showing your age, kiddo.
> 
> I always think Marty Friedman and Eddie Van Halen.



I think of EVH, too, but if you bring up a single-pickup, 7-string guitar here, you'll most likely get those responses.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to say that I rarely find a neck pickup tone that really does it for me, and as a result, I've learned to use dynamics with the bridge pickup only, and only use the neck pickup maybe 20% of the time.


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 19, 2013)

What's a neck pickup?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 19, 2013)

ENGLShred7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the draw to a single pickup guitar? It seems to me like you're just limiting its versatility...


 
More tone wood and less CNC routing and drilling in my beautiful instrument?

For versatility, some amps have three channels, one million toggle switches, and a 5 button footswitch. (dual rec, powerball, sig:x).


----------



## halomojo (Jun 19, 2013)

More and more I'm loving just having a bridge pickup. When I'm jamming at home, it's fun to have lots of different pickup combinations, and it was great when I was playing in a coverband that did everything from jazz standards to contemporary rock. In that situation I was trying to emulate lots of different tones, and you can't really nail a John Mayer tone with a bridge humbucker. For my own band, it's pretty much all riffing all the time and I love the vibe of a single bridge humbucker.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 19, 2013)

I shall have one if I want a 7 again


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm just gonna have to post again and say that this is siiick! I think I need it.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 19, 2013)

Agreed. Posting again to say I love it. If it doesn't come to the US, I may finally bite the bullet an import a guitar from Japan.


----------



## Allealex (Jun 19, 2013)

Really curious about the scale length, doesn't seem like it's 25.5, am I wrong? Anyway, the guitar looks sick, but i can't really stand those inlays


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 19, 2013)

Great guitar, but the inlays kinda kill it for me...for some reason, I could never get into shark fin inlays. Otherwise, that thing is awesome!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 19, 2013)

that's super fap worthy and something to consider, but if that was an RGD with no inlays in that gloss black, i'd be saying .... having a shitty job, i'm taking out a loan

sadly as much as i'd love to be all over it like a fat north american businessman on a thai hooker, hollow shark fin inlays make this a pass for moi

gotta wonder why they went with a PAF instead of a D-Activator or something else

and as for the whole, WHY IS THERE NO NECK PICKUP/YOU NEED NECK PICK FOR SOLOS crap

Chuck Schuldiner didn't need no neck pickups to rip some of the sickest leads/solos i ever heard in rock/metal

you can easily switch to another channel/type of sound to get your lead tone, and besides, there are TONNES of guitars with both pickups, giving another option seams like a good idea, and not even requiring some type of bitching or inquiry as to why it doesn't have it. you want neck pikcup, you guys have tonnes of options, shut and move on


----------



## Forkface (Jun 19, 2013)

...those inlays 
otherwise


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 19, 2013)

No inlays would make it look a bit too much like the Iron Label series. Dots are just blah. One thing I'd like to see in production are dots offset to the treble side (I've seen at least one 8-string with this, one of Dino's I think). Seems to me that with the side markers already on the bass side that you'd want to offset them to the other end for practical reasons. Maybe it would look stupid though.

EDIT: Eh?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 19, 2013)

That would look stupid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2013)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Dots are just blah.



How about no.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 19, 2013)

Not trying to hate on dots, they sure aren't keeping me from GASsing over the RGD2127 but I think I prefer them on unbound necks (no idea why).


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jun 19, 2013)

needs a head stock needs to be the other way


----------



## Stemp Fester (Jun 19, 2013)

exceedingly dull imo...


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 19, 2013)

I do like the Ibanez small dots


----------



## Jackley (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep, don't care how much, getting one.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jun 20, 2013)

Will definately give it a try!
Would like to see it in different colours, dots or no inlays, and without white body binding.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2013)

Allealex said:


> Really curious about the scale length, doesn't seem like it's 25.5, am I wrong? Anyway, the guitar looks sick, but i can't really stand those inlays


 
It looks like a 25.5 to me. Which it most likely is. I really think I'm gonna have to order this when and if it becomes available.


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice and simple, perfect.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't care about the reverse headstock OR the scale length. It shall be mine.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 6, 2013)

They have it on their website (JP)
Guitars - RG2717FX | Ibanez guitars


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm guessing its not coming to the USA. Which sucks because I really like it!

Oh well, it doesn't beat my RGD2127Z/FX GAS anyway


----------



## patata (Jul 7, 2013)

Now they should release a single pup'd RGD/FX.THAT would be sick as titties.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 7, 2013)

Reminds me of the ninja series RGR08, although that thing had a blackout PU. Definitely a sexy guitar


----------



## Herrick (Jul 7, 2013)

s2k9k said:


> They have it on their website (JP)
> Guitars - RG2717FX | Ibanez guitars



What is with Ibanez & Dimarzio PAF pickups? I've nothing against PAFs (never used them before) but why do they choose them over other Dimarzio pickups? I know they have the Dactivator 8s in that one 8-string but it seems they use PAFs the most in their other guitars. Are they the cheapest?


----------



## Whammy (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Whammy (Jul 7, 2013)

The idea of sticking in a Lundgren M7 and a push pull for series/parallel makes me happy


----------



## RuffeDK (Jul 8, 2013)

White binding, chrome bridge & fret inlays... so close to perfection. Why Ibanez... WHY?!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 8, 2013)

i'm really starting to warm up to this more and more

i still find the RGDs more comfortabel to play than the RG but all i can do is focus in on that single pickup and that comfy as .... bridge \m/


----------



## ddk (Jul 8, 2013)

Reverse the headstock, remove the inlays, and move the volume knob down to the ibby tone knob position and it would be PERFECT.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 8, 2013)

Nobody is ever happy. Every new thread about a new Ibanez should be titled: "What would you like on this?"


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2013)

ddk said:


> Reverse the headstock, remove the inlays, and move the volume knob down to the ibby tone knob position and it would be PERFECT.


 
Exactly! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ddk (Jul 8, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Nobody is ever happy. Every new thread about a new Ibanez should be titled: "What would you like on this?"



Would be a dull board if every reply was "OMG THAT'S PERFECT." We're guitarists, we're constantly chasing the ideal guitar that will cure our GAS forever, knowing full well that we will never actually find it


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 8, 2013)

I actually like dots...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 9, 2013)

^ What he said. The small dots on Prestige's are awesome! Especially with neck binding. 

That being said, the Ghost Sharktooth inlays look ....ing awesome too!


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

ddk said:


> Would be a dull board if every reply was "OMG THAT'S PERFECT." We're guitarists, we're constantly chasing the ideal guitar that will cure our GAS forever, knowing full well that we will never actually find it


 Oh, I have found my perfect guitars... Just need more of them. Like 4 of them, and I can die a happy man.


----------



## Samark (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks awesome, Dino would be proud


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 9, 2013)

seriously been considering this axe of late, but also probably a pain to get my hand son and far more epxensive than the prestiges we have here


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 10, 2013)

Ugh. Another black Ibanez? Colour me disinterested. Even Dino's most iconic guitars aren't black. If that was something like his Digimortal LACS' gun-metal grey I'd be more interested.



Herrick said:


> What is with Ibanez & Dimarzio PAF pickups? I've nothing against PAFs (never used them before) but why do they choose them over other Dimarzio pickups? I know they have the Dactivator 8s in that one 8-string but it seems they use PAFs the most in their other guitars. Are they the cheapest?



I get the feeling that Ibanez just have LOADS of them in stock so just slap them into every 7 they can. They're even in their J. Customs now.


----------



## Herrick (Jul 10, 2013)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ugh. Another black Ibanez? Colour me disinterested. Even Dino's most iconic guitars aren't black. If that was something like his Digimortal LACS' gun-metal grey I'd be more interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that Ibanez just have LOADS of them in stock so just slap them into every 7 they can. They're even in their J. Customs now.



I think you're right. I was looking at the prices and they're only $1 or $2 less than some other 7-string pickup like D Activators.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2013)

Regarding the use of PAFs, Ibanez has never really put "metal" pickups in the majority of their guitars. They've pretty much always stuck with those that are middle-of-the-road in output (opting for the Super series to base the DiMarzio/IBZ models on, for instance). All Ibanez pickups, from V-Series to F-Series to the DiMarzios they typically use, are medium to medium high output. It's just how they roll apparently. 

When purchasing pickups for production instruments, they're getting them for wholesale prices. I've worked at a DiMarzio dealer, and at the upper end of the order spectrum, all the pickups cost just about the same (compared to similar models of course). 

From what I understand, they weren't getting the best feedback from folks about the TZ/AN combo, so perhaps they're trying out the PAFs and waiting on feedback. 

Honestly, I don't think it matters really, as all DiMarzios pretty much sell for the same on the used market. 

I will say, I'm surprised they didn't go for something hotter on this one though, as the RG2610 (the 6-string counterpart to this guitar) did come with a high output Duncan.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regarding the use of PAFs, Ibanez has never really put "metal" pickups in the majority of their guitars. They've pretty much always stuck with those that are middle-of-the-road in output (opting for the Super series to base the DiMarzio/IBZ models on, for instance). All Ibanez pickups, from V-Series to F-Series to the DiMarzios they typically use, are medium to medium high output. It's just how they roll apparently.
> 
> When purchasing pickups for production instruments, they're getting them for wholesale prices. I've worked at a DiMarzio dealer, and at the upper end of the order spectrum, all the pickups cost just about the same (compared to similar models of course).
> 
> ...



Me too, i was expecting something more like the D-activator for and axe like this


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regarding the use of PAFs, Ibanez has never really put "metal" pickups in the majority of their guitars. They've pretty much always stuck with those that are middle-of-the-road in output (opting for the Super series to base the DiMarzio/IBZ models on, for instance). All Ibanez pickups, from V-Series to F-Series to the DiMarzios they typically use, are medium to medium high output. It's just how they roll apparently.
> 
> When purchasing pickups for production instruments, they're getting them for wholesale prices. I've worked at a DiMarzio dealer, and at the upper end of the order spectrum, all the pickups cost just about the same (compared to similar models of course).
> 
> ...



A fair few of their guitars have featured DiMarzio D Activators (6 and 7), and EMGs... If anything this is a departure from their usual OEM pickup choices.

And the TZ7 that came in my J.CRG sucked copious amounts of ass so that wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2013)

ZeroSignal said:


> A fair few of their guitars have featured DiMarzio D Activators (6 and 7), and EMGs... If anything this is a departure from their usual OEM pickup choices.
> 
> And the TZ7 that came in my J.CRG sucked copious amounts of ass so that wouldn't surprise me at all.


 
Like I said, they have deviated, but there are FAR more V-series and F-Series equipped Ibanez guitars than D-Activator or EMG equipped. In fact, the only D-Activator equipped 7 that comes to mind is the XPT707FX, and the only 6-strings were other X-Series models. There were some EMG equipped models here and there, but it was pretty seldom. Namely a few JCRG7s and the RG7EX, there were more 6-strings with EMGs though, especially signature models. The new Iron Labels make up the bulk of that. 

Yeah, I think I've only owned two guitars that ever sounded good with the TZ7, and they were some real oddballs tonally.


----------



## focusbob (Jul 11, 2013)

I like neck pickups.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 11, 2013)

Hate the inlays.


----------



## daschy (Jul 12, 2013)

Per Nilsson is gonna be one happy guy about this guitar, the 7620 he uses looks awkward without the neck pickup


----------



## Shask (Jul 16, 2013)

Not a HUGE fan of the inlays, but that wouldnt stop me.

I wonder if it will come to the US and how much $$.


----------



## mudmonster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd love to get this - its not available in Canada though, of course.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 13, 2013)

So is this coming to the us? I haven't seen it available.


----------



## Estock (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd be happy to sell my 2610 for this beauty!


----------



## aneurysm (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are availble in Europe?


----------



## aneurysm (Sep 16, 2013)

Guys,

have another Question for you, since it has no Neck Pickup does it have a different/better Tone then a regular RG ?
I know every Guitar sounds different but i would think of a punchier Sound cause of more Body Mass!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2013)

The different will be so small you won't even notice it. Some people (like me) like single-pickup configs because it gives you more room to pick, since the neck pickup is in the way, and it just looks ....ing metal.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

I still love this guitar. Wish it was coming here.


----------



## aneurysm (Sep 16, 2013)

Seems it´s only availble for the Japanese market which is a Shame


----------



## zack6 (Sep 16, 2013)

why oh why its just only 25.5" scale


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn, it is awfully badass


----------



## aneurysm (Sep 26, 2013)

any news it this thing will be ever avaible in europe ?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 27, 2013)

THIS in an RGD would get me stiff for years

6 years ago i would have thrown my money at anyone to get this guitar


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 27, 2013)

This guitar is pretty much it, in my opinion. I'd love to have this. Of course, there are things I'd like different. But, Ibanez can't make everyone happy all of the time.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 27, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> any news it this thing will be ever avaible in europe ?



Maybe this is a Japan-only model. They have done it before with quite a lot of models actually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 27, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Maybe this is a Japan-only model. They have done it before with quite a lot of models actually.



Yup... RG440V. 

Although they brought it to the states as a Sweetwater exclusive.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup... RG440V.
> 
> Although they brought it to the states as a Sweetwater exclusive.



Yes, an exclusive, those fvckers


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 27, 2013)

to bad. I would have bought one


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice, but I'd rather have a mahogany OR swamp ash body/ebony board RGD2127z


----------



## nugget666 (Oct 4, 2013)

with dot inlays and edge trem would be perfect


----------



## BigTrev (Oct 4, 2013)

I dig this!!! I'd love to have one!!!!


----------

